# Общий наркоз



## Maxwell (12 Май 2011)

Почему мы гоним в легкие СУХОЙ воздух? Пациентов не жалко?


----------



## Asper (4 Сен 2011)

Наверное корректнее было бы обозначить название темы, как "ингаляционный наркоз" и далее: "Почему мы гоним в легкие СУХОЙ воздух? Пациентов не жалко?".., а то какой-то абсурд - наркоз да еще и "общий" (общее общее обезболивание)))))))))))))).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Сен 2011)

а кто вам сказал, что гонят именно сухой воздух?


----------



## Maxwell (28 Июн 2012)

Неужели увлажняют?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Неужели увлажняют?


 
http://www.mediko.ru/index.php?id=1980


----------



## Maxwell (2 Июл 2012)

Видимо идею спёрли у меня.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Июл 2012)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Видимо идею спёрли у меня.


зачет


----------

